# جامعة الزقازيق > شعبة اللغة الإنجليزية > الفرقة الثانية >  مبروك شيماء فاضل ....إلى مزيد من التفوق

## د.شيماء عطاالله

أجمل التهاني لطالبتي المتفوقة شيماء فاضل بالفرقة الثانية شعبة اللغة الإنجليزية 

لحصولها على تقدير امتياز في مادة قانون العقوبات- القسم العام 

مع دعواتي لها بالمزيد من التفوق

----------


## shimaa fadel

شكرا يادكتوره على اهتمام حضرتك
سيادتك بجد انسانه عظيمه وشخصيه جديره بالاحترام والثقه وانا برشح حضرتك لجائزه نوبل فى االانسانيه
بحبك

----------

